# Pine Nut harvesting.



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

While at work here in SC, i gathered a couple brown semi open pine cones. I beat them senseless and some pieces came out. Looked like little brown nuts with a leaf, more like bug wings (if that makes sense), holding them.
But they were tiny, and when you buy pine nuts they are much larger.
What are the ones you buy?. Type of Pine tree?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Wiki says 20 varieties of pine have edible nuts but most are too small for human consumption. I didn't know there were so many, lol.

The ones I buy in the stores are from the Piñon tree, so good but so spendy! High calorie content, very oily. Yum!


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

I buy the nuts of the Siberian Pine (and did not see others). They are sold in vacuum packaging and stored a year in the refrigerator. It is possible for longer, but the taste can be worse. They have a lot of protein and calories. Packaging nuts does not take up a lot of space in the bag, if you need to get hike.


----------

